# [SOLVED] RAM 8GB 1600MHZ OR 1800MHZ



## NirPro

Hello, I bought my computer (CPU: AMD FX-8350, GPU: HD 7870 XT BOOST),
with 2x4GB 1600mhz of Ram.

Now he hasn't been built yet so I still can call them to change, my doubt is if to pay more 16$ and get 2x4GB 1866mhz ?

will I notice difference in surrfing and gaming between 1600 and 1866 ?

thx guys !


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

*Re: RAM 8GB 1600MHZ OR 1800MHZ*

No. You can't tell any difference between the two speeds.

Plus 1600MHz is most likely the standard speed.


----------



## Rich-M

*Re: RAM 8GB 1600MHZ OR 1800MHZ*

With surfing you really won't see a difference but you might see a slight difference with gaming and again it depends on what is the recommended speed for the motherboard.


----------



## NirPro

*Re: RAM 8GB 1600MHZ OR 1800MHZ*

My Motherboard is 1333/1600/1866..


----------



## Tyree

*Re: RAM 8GB 1600MHZ OR 1800MHZ*

Brand & Model of the Mobo?
You won't see any difference between the 1600 & 1866.


----------



## NirPro

*Re: RAM 8GB 1600MHZ OR 1800MHZ*

MOBO : Gigabyte 990XA-UD3 AM3+, 990X, DDR3 1866, 3xPCI-E, CrossFireX, SLI, HDAudio, GBL

...
The merchant said me to buy the 1866 cuz "it is little faster" but I see you say it really not difference..


----------



## Rich-M

*Re: RAM 8GB 1600MHZ OR 1800MHZ*

Ah the merchant is probably looking for more $ is all.


----------



## Tomshawk

*Re: RAM 8GB 1600MHZ OR 1800MHZ*

Correct, unless you are doing seriously highend graphics, like video rendering the speed difference between the 2 is miniscule, even in most games.


----------



## NirPro

*Re: RAM 8GB 1600MHZ OR 1800MHZ*

Thank you guys 
any-way now my friends are laughing at me cuz I bought WD 1TB BLACK and not 1TB BLUE, I said them that it is better to gain 5 years warranty than 2 years warranty for paying 30$ more.. what do you think about that ? haha stupid friends or I just did a mistake ?


----------



## Tomshawk

*Re: RAM 8GB 1600MHZ OR 1800MHZ*

I tend to agree with you.


----------



## NirPro

*Re: RAM 8GB 1600MHZ OR 1800MHZ*

ah and another last thing, I bought 8GB but Shouldn't I buy 16GB ?


----------



## Tomshawk

*Re: RAM 8GB 1600MHZ OR 1800MHZ*

Depending on the version of OS and what you'll be doing, you'll probably never use it.

Save the money for something else


----------



## NirPro

*Re: RAM 8GB 1600MHZ OR 1800MHZ*

I use 64-bit.. 16 GB is too much ? 8GB is better ?


----------



## Tomshawk

*Re: RAM 8GB 1600MHZ OR 1800MHZ*

While the OS can use it, your programs wont, Even high-end games don't use more than 8


----------



## NirPro

*Re: RAM 8GB 1600MHZ OR 1800MHZ*

Ah okey , thank you very much


----------



## Tomshawk

*Re: RAM 8GB 1600MHZ OR 1800MHZ*

Anytime.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

*Re: RAM 8GB 1600MHZ OR 1800MHZ*

Yes nothing can use over 8GB let alone 16GB.

Its not worth the upgrade.

Keep what you got.


----------



## Tyree

*Re: RAM 8GB 1600MHZ OR 1800MHZ*



Rich-M said:


> Ah the merchant is probably looking for more $ is all.


:smile:


----------



## Rich-M

*Re: RAM 8GB 1600MHZ OR 1800MHZ*



NirPro said:


> Thank you guys
> any-way now my friends are laughing at me cuz I bought WD 1TB BLACK and not 1TB BLUE, I said them that it is better to gain 5 years warranty than 2 years warranty for paying 30$ more.. what do you think about that ? haha stupid friends or I just did a mistake ?


I disagree for another reason many will disagree with. The only drives I believe are better quality are the Enterprise versions of hard drives. The 5 year warranty to me means nothing because the drive they would replace your drive with would be refurbished and I don't believe we can refurbish and hard drives meaningfully in this country so I'd rather save the $ as I would not want a refurbished drive under any circumstances.


----------



## NirPro

*Re: RAM 8GB 1600MHZ OR 1800MHZ*

ah okey, Thank you guys !


----------



## Tyree

*Re: RAM 8GB 1600MHZ OR 1800MHZ*

You're welcome.


----------

